# Sennes 2018 Kettenlinie Probleme



## Schuffa87 (28. August 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Ich baue mir gerade einen 2018er Sennes Rahmen auf. Verbaut wird eine Saint Kurbel mit XTR Innenlager und Hope 36t NW Kettenblatt. Wenn ich das Kettenblatt nun hinter dem Spider befestigte, dann stößt das 36t KB am Hinterbau an. 

Wenn ich es vor dem Spider befestigte, dann geht sich das absolut nicht mit der Kettenführung aus. 


Laut alutech PDF muss da eine 73mm Kurbel bzw Innenlager rein. Laut XTR Innenlager PDF muss bei 73mm ein Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lager auf der Antriebsseite.

Ich habe montiert von nicht Antriebsseite zu Antriebsseite. 
Lager _ Rahmen _ 2.5mm Ring _ Lager.
Da drüber dann die e13 Kettenführung.
Irgendwie passt das in keiner Konstellation so richtig. Jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (28. August 2019)

Mach mal rechts zwei Spacer hin. Vielleicht verschafft dir das den nötigen Platz. Die Sicherungsklammer der Kurbel macht das noch mit. Ich fahre seit Jahren so rum. Shimano Kurbeln verkraften die extra 2.5mm Gehäusebreite durch den Spacer normalerweise problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (28. August 2019)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Mach mal rechts zwei Spacer hin. Vielleicht verschafft dir das den nötigen Platz. Die Sicherungsklammer der Kurbel macht das noch mit. Ich fahre seit Jahren so rum. Shimano Kurbeln verkraften die extra 2.5mm Gehäusebreite durch den Spacer normalerweise problemlos.



Hi. Das könnte uff mal probieren. Ist jetzt nicht ganz die optimale Lösung aber für den Anfang evtl brauchbar.

Evtl liegt es auch am boost Standard. Der Rahmen bzw Hinterbau ist boost 148 (durch spacerkit zu 142) aber die Kurbel (Saint) ist eine non boost Kurbel.

Gruß


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. August 2019)

Hab mal mit alutech telefoniert. Es liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der non-boost Kurbel.

Eine non-boost Kurbel mit innen montiertem 34t Blatt passt. 
Eine non-boost Kurbel mit innen montiertem 36t Blatt passt nicht. Steht am Hinterbau an. 
Eine non-boost Kurbel mit außen montiertem 36t Blatt passt. Die Kefü passt dann aber nicht mehr. KB steht zu weit raus für die Kefü.


----------



## Duc851 (29. August 2019)

Geh ich Recht in der Annahme dass du eine Iscg Kettenführung hast? Wenn ja könntest du das KB vielleicht außen montieren und deine KeFü an der Iscg Aufnahme mit U-Scheiben ausdistanzieren. Musst halt kucken wie deine Kettenlinie aussieht nachdem du ein non-Boost Hinterrad gebooset hast.
Vielleicht auch mal den Spacer von rechts nach links versetzen. Spielräume gibt's genug. Nutz sie aus und probiere was gut funktioniert.


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. August 2019)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Geh ich Recht in der Annahme dass du eine Iscg Kettenführung hast? Wenn ja könntest du das KB vielleicht außen montieren und deine KeFü an der Iscg Aufnahme mit U-Scheiben ausdistanzieren. Musst halt kucken wie deine Kettenlinie aussieht nachdem du ein non-Boost Hinterrad gebooset hast.
> Vielleicht auch mal den Spacer von rechts nach links versetzen. Spielräume gibt's genug. Nutz sie aus und probiere was gut funktioniert.



Ja, iscg kefü von E13. 
Das KB ist schon außen und unter der iscg Kefü sind 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben drunter. Geht sich nicht aus. Fehlen mindestens 4mm nach innen. Muss ich mir mal morgen durch den Kopp gehen lassen. Zur Not erstmal ohne Kefü. Ist ja eh Singlespeed...

Gruß


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. März 2020)

Lag halt einfach am Boost Rahmen mit non-Boost Kurbel i. V. m. dem 36T Blatt.
Hab jetzt ne Boost Kurbel mit dem 36T Blatt und es funktioniert. Das 34T Blatt hätte aber auch mit der non-Boost Kurbel gepasst. 

Mit der Non-Boost Kurbel und der e13 KeFü ist sich das irgendwie nie so 100% ausgegangen.


Shimano Boost Kurbel
KMC 1-fach Kette
SB One Boner Spanner
Reverse Components Singlespeed Kit
Hope NW Blatt
Hope Pro2 Evo Nabe 142mm
Sennes 2.0 2018 Rahmen mit 148 -> 142mm Ausfallenden
KeFÜ momentan noch keine montiert
Wollt das nur mal mitgeteilt haben. Vielleicht sucht ja mal jemand danach ...

Gude


----------

